# Top 10 best world skyline



## Taller Better

Brad said:


> I would like this thread to be closed. What exactly should I do?)


Why? If you have a problem with a thread, the best thing is always to send a pm to the moderators. Send me a pm with your reasons! Thanks.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

lousi said:


> 1. New York
> 
> 2. Hong Kong
> 
> 3. Shanghai
> 
> 4. Chicago
> 
> 5. Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 6. Singapore
> 
> 7. Sydney
> 
> 8. Moscow
> 
> 9. Guangzhou
> 
> 10. Shenzhen


 
This is my list exactly.


----------



## Hudson11

1. NYC
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Dubai
5. Shanghai
6. Toronto
7. Singapore
8. Seattle
9. Los Angeles 
10. Chonquing


----------



## Virage

1. New York

2. Chicago

3. Hong Kong

4. Shanghai

5. Moscow

6. London

7. Frankfurt

8. Los Angeles

9. Singapore

10. Dubai


----------



## bus driver

1. New York

2. Chicago

3. Hong Kong

4. Toronto

5. Tokyo

6. Sydney

7. Houston

8. Melbourne

9. Los Angeles

10. Dallas


----------



## Harryx5

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Dubai
4. Chicago
5. Shanghai
6. Panama City
7. Singapore
8. Rio de Janeiro
9. Los Angeles
10. Tokyo


----------



## kevito

My top list 
1-Hong kong
2-Dubai
3-New york
4-shangai
5-Tokio
6-Moscow
7-Toronto
8-chicago
9-singapore
10-melbourne


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

1. New York City

2. Hong Kong

3. Shanghai

4. Chicago

5. Sydney

6. Guangzhou

7. Singapore

8. Toronto

9. Melbourne

10. San Francisco


----------



## anak_mm

*1) New York

2) Hong Kong

3) Shanghai

4) Chicago

5) Manila

6) Bangkok

7) Tokyo

8) Singapore/Toronto/Shenzhen/Dubai/Kuala Lumpur/Guangzhou

*


----------



## Manila-X

1) New York
2) Hong Kong
3) Chicago
4) Shanghai
5) Dubai
6) Tokyo
7) Sydney
8) Atlanta
9) San Francisco
10) Frankfurt


----------



## robert2217

Best top 10 skyline are:

1 Singapore
2 Dallas
3 Paris 
4 Chicago
5 Kuala Lumpur
6 Melbourne
7 Dallas
8 Las Vegas 
9 Moscow
10 Hong Kong


----------



## vitaniya

1.Hong Kong
2.Shanghai
3.Singapore
4.New York
5.Tokyo
6.Sydney
7.Beijing
8.Dubai
9.Moscow
10.Kuala Lumpur


----------



## aarhusforever

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto
4. Sydney
5. Tokyo
6. Moscow
7. San Francisco
8. Hong Kong
9. London..and rising 
10. Sao Paulo


----------



## L.A.F.2.

1. Harrisburg, Pennsylvania
2. Annapolis, Maryland
3. El Paso, Texas
4. Nome, Alaska 
5. Pueblo, Colorado
6. Kano, Nigeria
7. Addis-Ababa, Ethiopia
8. Manaus, Brazil
9. Gibraltar, Spain
10. Xi'an, China 

Honorable mentions: New York, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Paris, London.


----------



## SO143

L.A.F.2. said:


> 1. Harrisburg, Pennsylvania
> 2. Annapolis, Maryland
> 3. El Paso, Texas
> 4. Nome, Alaska
> 5. Pueblo, Colorado
> 6. Kano, Nigeria
> 7. Addis-Ababa, Ethiopia
> 8. Manaus, Brazil
> 9. Gibraltar, Spain
> 10. Xi'an, China


:troll:


----------



## Cyclonefan

L.A.F.2. said:


> 1. Harrisburg, Pennsylvania
> 2. Annapolis, Maryland
> 3. El Paso, Texas
> 4. Nome, Alaska
> 5. Pueblo, Colorado
> 6. Kano, Nigeria
> 7. Addis-Ababa, Ethiopia
> 8. Manaus, Brazil
> 9. Gibraltar, Spain
> 10. Xi'an, China
> 
> Honorable mentions: New York, Hong Kong, Tokyo, Paris, London.


I personally think Pueblo belongs in the top 3.


----------



## master-chivas

this is really hard!!!

1) Dubai
2) New York
3) Shanghai
4) Hong Kong
5) Chicago
6) Doha
7) Kuala Lumpur
8) Panama city
9) Singapore
10) Toronto


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Cyclonefan said:


> I personally think Pueblo belongs in the top 3.


It would have 10 years ago, but the recent booms in Harrisburg and Nome have pushed it back to 5. Addis-Ababa is one to watch for in the future though.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

1. Bucharest, Romania
2 Constanta, Romania
3 Cluj-Napoca, Romania
4 Brasov, Romania
5 Sibiu, Romania
6 Harsova, Romania
7 Mogadishu, Somalia
8 Iasi, Romania
9 Craiova, Romania
10 Bran, Romania


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Bran and Cluj-Napoca are in the top 25.


----------



## Skizo91

FAAN said:


> 1. Chicago (In my opinion the skyscrapers with the lake together are an awesome combination)
> 2. Toronto
> 3. Sydney
> 4. New York City
> 5. Dubai
> 6. Doha
> 7. Rio de Janeiro (The buildings of the downtown have a good architecture and has the best natural factor in the world)
> 8. Melbourne
> 9. Shanghai
> 10. London


Toronto, Sydney, Melbourne too high... Shanghai too low (Jin Mao, Shanghai Tower, WCF are the best combo in the world). Also this thread does not specify only the downtown skyline, so I consider the entire city, that way Chinese cities get a much higher rank and western cities lower, except NYC and Chicago. Doha is a good addition tho.


----------



## tonttula

1 New York (art deco, some actual layers of history, truly dense and quality buildings, nuff said)
2 Hong Kong
3 Shanghai
4 Dubai
5 Doha
6 Chicago 
7 San Francisco
8 Singapore
9 Melbourne 
10 London


----------



## QuantumX

Well, since this thread is here...

1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Shanghai
4. Dubai
5. Chicago
6. Singapore
7. Kuala Lumpur
8. Toronto
9. Panama City
10. Miami


----------



## QuantumX

Compare your list with this one.

 THE WORLD'S BEST SKYLINES!


----------



## lezgotolondon

best 8 skylines:

1. london 
2. paris 
3. munich 
4. rome 
5. ibiza 
6. new york 
7. miami 
8. rio


----------



## FAAN

Skizo91 said:


> Toronto, Sydney, Melbourne too high... Shanghai too low (Jin Mao, Shanghai Tower, WCF are the best combo in the world). Also this thread does not specify only the downtown skyline, so I consider the entire city, that way Chinese cities get a much higher rank and western cities lower, except NYC and Chicago. Doha is a good addition tho.


I love the skyline of Sydney, Melbourne and Toronto. 
And honestly do not really like Chinese skylines with the exception of Hong Kong that I forgot to put on the list (should put in 4th position.).


----------



## 1Filipe1

Skizo91 said:


> Toronto, Sydney, Melbourne too high... Shanghai too low (Jin Mao, Shanghai Tower, WCF are the best combo in the world). Also this thread does not specify only the downtown skyline, so I consider the entire city, that way Chinese cities get a much higher rank and western cities lower, except NYC and Chicago. Doha is a good addition tho.


why would you tell someone which order they should put for what skylines they like, just becuase you like chinese skylines doesnt mean everyone else has to, i find shanghais skyline quite ugly, and the "big 3" are the best combo to you, not to me i find them awkwardly together, the only reason i dislike much of chinese skylines becuase of all those highrise apartments that all look the same and there all over, which in my opinion is ugly.


----------



## QuantumX

Since best is a matter of personal opinion, people can put any skyline in any order they want if they happen to like it better. Come to think of it, I don't particularly care for most of the architecture of Asian skylines either or Dubai for that matter, so I think I will modify my list. 

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Dubai
5. Shanghai
6. Singapore
7. Toronto
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Miami
10. Panama City



QuantumX said:


> Well, since this thread is here...
> 
> 1. Hong Kong
> 2. New York
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Dubai
> 5. Chicago
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Kuala Lumpur
> 8. Toronto
> 9. Panama City
> 10. Miami


----------



## isaidso

*01. New York, United States
02. Shanghai, China
03. Hong Kong, China
04. Chicago, United States
05. Tokyo, Japan

06. Toronto, Canada
07. Bangkok, Thailand
08. Dubai, United Arab Emirates
09. Guangzhou, China
10. Melbourne, Australia*


----------



## QuantumX

cfredo said:


> ^^
> Emporis' database is unbelievable out-dated and incomplete.


Well, here's a reference from them for whatever it's worth. I think this is a different list from what was previously quoted. This is not a ranking. It just counts skyscrapers. It places Miami at number 16, and it also places Miami third in the U.S. as does the previously link I posted. That makes at least two different sources that place Miami third in the U.S. and there are more skyscrapers on the way as per my avatar. If you don't think it's third best in the U.S. that's fine. It's an opinion poll. I'm just making sure everybody here is up on current events so that they can have an actual informed opinion.

Cities with the Most Skyscrapers Worldwide (Emporis)

(Previous post number 64 from above)
 THE WORLD'S BEST SKYLINES!


----------



## SunQuick Orange

Manitopiaaa said:


> 1. Hong Kong, China
> 2. New York, United States
> 3. Chicago, United States
> 4. Shanghai, China
> 5. Tokyo, Japan
> 6. Guangzhou, China
> 7. Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> 8. Bangkok, Thailand
> 9. Panama City, Panama
> 10. Manila, Philippines


oooooooowwwww....noooooo....please! manila is NOT the best skyline!:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## SunQuick Orange

*1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Shanghai
4. Dubai
5. Tokyo
6. Singapore
7. Kuala Lumpur
8. Toronto
9. Panama City
10. Seoul*


----------



## SunQuick Orange

huh...


----------



## QuantumX

SunQuick Orange said:


> oooooooowwwww....noooooo....please! manila is NOT the best skyline!:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:





SunQuick Orange said:


> *1. Hong Kong
> 2. New York
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Dubai
> 5. Tokyo
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Kuala Lumpur
> 8. Toronto
> 9. Panama City
> 10. Seoul*


If you're going to make a fuss about Manila when this is strictly an opinion poll, then why is Chicago not on your list?


----------



## QalzimCity

SunQuick Orange said:


> *1. Hong Kong
> 2. New York
> 3. Shanghai
> 4. Dubai
> 5. Tokyo
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Kuala Lumpur
> 8. Toronto
> 9. Panama City
> 10. Seoul*


^^

I would kick Panama City(messed buildings archi) and Seoul(Too scattered) OUT and put Chicago(A MUST!) and Sydney(Worthy TOP10) IN.
:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Galandar

In a random order:

1. New York
2. Shanghai
3. Doha
4. London
5. Hong Kong
6. Singapore
7. Dubai
8. Chicago
9. Toronto
10. Sydney


----------



## QuantumX

Well, since nobody said anything about not posting pictures, I bring you Miami - hot off the press. 


CSC_0962 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## QuantumX

It's very difficult these days to get all of the Miami skyline into one shot and do it justice. You have to go really far out.


DSC_0899 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## Jaborandi

In no particular order

New York
Chicago
Hong Kong
Toronto
Sydney
Melbourne
Guangzhou
Buenos Aires
Sao Paulo
Tokyo


----------



## ua_emirates

Skizo91 said:


> 1) New York City
> 
> 4) Dubai (Would get the first place if only considering the panorama, but to walk in NYC is way more awesome and Dubai is kinda fake and has no density)


I agree NYC is def more walkable than Dubai, but what do u mean by kinda fake ? and what is read in your definition ?


----------



## archilover

hongkong
new york
shanghai
chicago
dubai
kuala lumpur
singapore
toronto
melbourne
guangzhou


----------



## gugi182

My opinion: NYC


----------



## Dapperheid Tower

Hong Kong
Philadelphia 
New York(1930s)
Los Angeles
Shanghai
Guangzhou
Kuala Lumpur
Singapore
Shenzhen 
Tokyo


----------



## 1Filipe1

ua_emirates said:


> I agree NYC is def more walkable than Dubai, but what do u mean by kinda fake ? and what is read in your definition ?


i agree with him, like there just building to make a statement, like when you call someone fake there 2 faced, kinda like with dubai, it makes everyone believe its this great city because of all these buildings, but really those buildings aren't needed


----------



## I am he

1) Hong Kong
2) NYC
3) Shanghai 
4) London
5) Dubai
6) Chicago
7) Los Angeles
8) Paris
9) San Francisco
10) Moscow


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

I don't usually pick on people's list ... but London at #4 is preposterous.


----------



## tim1807

Correct, Chicago just can't be ranked under London.


----------



## yankeesfan1000

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I don't usually pick on people's list ... but London at #4 is preposterous.


What do you expect, he's from London.


----------



## Kaiserjan

New York
Chicago 
Hong Kong
Miami
Gold Coast
Sydney
London
Warsaw
Shanghai
Frankfurt


----------



## isaidso

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> I don't usually pick on people's list ... but London at #4 is preposterous.


Maybe he likes small skylines with little in the way of scale and density. He's also got Paris and Moscow in there, after all!


----------



## isaidso

I'll go 1 better and do a 'Top 40 Skylines in the World':

*01. New York
02. Shanghai
03. Hong Kong
04. Chicago
05. Tokyo

06. Toronto
07. Bangkok
08. Dubai
09. Guangzhou
10. Melbourne

11. Los Angeles
12. Seattle
13. Singapore
14. Kuala Lumpur
15. Shenzhen

16. Philadelphia
17. Chongqing
18. Osaka
19. Seoul
20. Manila

21. Houston
22. Sao Paulo
23. Sydney
24. San Francisco
25. Jakarta

26. Minneapolis
27. Vancouver
28. Tianjin
29. Beijing 
30. Nanjing

31. London
32. Panama City
33. Miami
34. Brisbane
35. Montreal

36. Moscow
37. Buenos Aires
38. Dalian
39. Paris
40. Calgary*


----------



## ssiguy2

In order 

Chicago
New York
Hong Kong
Dubai 
Shanghai 
Melbourne
Tokyo 
Toronto 
Seattle 
Los Angelos 

Best skyline for a metro under 2 million......Calgary.


----------



## flx89

definitely the top 3 it's for: 

NY
Tokyo 
Sydney


----------



## slizz95

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Tokyo
6. San Francisco
7. London
8. Dubai
9. Toronto
10. Los Angeles


----------



## Abinash89

isaidso said:


> I'll go 1 better and do a 'Top 40 Skylines in the World':
> 
> *01. New York
> 02. Shanghai
> 03. Hong Kong
> 04. Chicago
> 05. Tokyo
> 
> 06. Toronto
> 07. Bangkok
> 08. Dubai
> 09. Guangzhou
> 10. Melbourne
> 
> 11. Los Angeles
> 12. Seattle
> 13. Singapore
> 14. Kuala Lumpur
> 15. Shenzhen
> 
> 16. Philadelphia
> 17. Chongqing
> 18. Osaka
> 19. Seoul
> 20. Manila
> 
> 21. Houston
> 22. Sao Paulo
> 23. Sydney
> 24. San Francisco
> 25. Jakarta
> 
> 26. Minneapolis
> 27. Vancouver
> 28. Tianjin
> 29. Beijing
> 30. Nanjing
> 
> 31. London
> 32. Panama City
> 33. Miami
> 34. Brisbane
> 35. Montreal
> 
> 36. Moscow
> 37. Buenos Aires
> 38. Dalian
> 39. Paris
> 40. Calgary*


Brother are you sure that Mumbai is not even in top 40!!I mean this


----------



## master-chivas

yeah... in my opinion that top 40 is very wrong, there are a lot of cities missing but thats only my opnion.


----------



## asharca

Dubai
Hong Kong
NY 
Chicago 
Paris
Toronto 
Singapore
Los Angeles 
Dallas
Tokyo


----------



## QalzimCity

I SMELL SOME BIAS-NESS OVER YOUR LIST DUDE...LOS ANGELES(VERY SMALL CBD) AND SEATLE(NOT APPEALING) WERE TOO HIGH AS YOU TRYING DAMN HARD HYPING THEM!!! and Melbourne over Singapore????????????!!!!!!!

HERE IS MY NEUTRAL TOP 40 LIST:

1. HONG KONG (its natural landscape gives HK slightly edge over NY)
2. NEW YORK
3. SHANGHAI
4. DUBAI
5. CHICAGO

6. TORONTO
7. KUALA LUMPUR
8. GUANGZHOU
9. SINGAPORE
10. SYDNEY

11. BANGKOK
12. VANCOUVER
13. DOHA
14. SEATLE
15. TOKYO

16. SHENZHEN
17. MELBOURNE
18. SEOUL
19. BEIJING
20. MANILA

21. LONDON
22. MOSCOW
23. SAN FRANCISCO
24. LOS ANGELES
25. CHONGQING

26. OSAKA
27. PHILADELPHIA
28. PANAMA CITY
29. JAKARTA
30. MIAMI

31. BRISBANE
32. HOUSTON
33. RIO DE JANEIRO
34. MONTREAL
35. PERTH

36. MINNEAPOLIS
37. SANTIAGO
38. BUEANOS AIRES
39. HO CHI MINH
40. ALMATY







isaidso said:


> I'll go 1 better and do a 'Top 40 Skylines in the World':
> 
> *01. New York
> 02. Shanghai
> 03. Hong Kong
> 04. Chicago
> 05. Tokyo
> 
> 06. Toronto
> 07. Bangkok
> 08. Dubai
> 09. Guangzhou
> 10. Melbourne
> 
> 11. Los Angeles
> 12. Seattle
> 13. Singapore
> 14. Kuala Lumpur
> 15. Shenzhen
> 
> 16. Philadelphia
> 17. Chongqing
> 18. Osaka
> 19. Seoul
> 20. Manila
> 
> 21. Houston
> 22. Sao Paulo
> 23. Sydney
> 24. San Francisco
> 25. Jakarta
> 
> 26. Minneapolis
> 27. Vancouver
> 28. Tianjin
> 29. Beijing
> 30. Nanjing
> 
> 31. London
> 32. Panama City
> 33. Miami
> 34. Brisbane
> 35. Montreal
> 
> 36. Moscow
> 37. Buenos Aires
> 38. Dalian
> 39. Paris
> 40. Calgary*


----------



## isaidso

Abinash89 said:


> Brother are you sure that Mumbai is not even in top 40!!I mean this


I'm very sure about the first 15, but the rest is open for discussion/reshuffling. You're right that Mumbai should be in there somewhere. I do like Mumbai and think it's going to be one of the world's best one day. 

Would you post your top 40; I'd be quite interested to read it.


----------



## isaidso

QalzimCity said:


> I SMELL SOME BIAS-NESS OVER YOUR LIST DUDE...LOS ANGELES(VERY SMALL CBD) AND SEATLE(NOT APPEALING) WERE TOO HIGH AS YOU TRYING DAMN HARD HYPING THEM!!! and Melbourne over Singapore????????????!!!!!!!
> 
> HERE IS MY NEUTRAL TOP 40 LIST:
> 
> 1. HONG KONG (its natural landscape gives HK slightly edge over NY)
> 2. NEW YORK
> 3. SHANGHAI
> 4. DUBAI
> 5. CHICAGO
> 
> 6. TORONTO
> 7. KUALA LUMPUR
> 8. GUANGZHOU
> 9. SINGAPORE
> 10. SYDNEY
> 
> 11. BANGKOK
> 12. VANCOUVER
> 13. DOHA
> 14. SEATLE
> 15. TOKYO
> 
> 16. SHENZHEN
> 17. MELBOURNE
> 18. SEOUL
> 19. BEIJING
> 20. MANILA
> 
> 21. LONDON
> 22. MOSCOW
> 23. SAN FRANCISCO
> 24. LOS ANGELES
> 25. CHONGQING
> 
> 26. OSAKA
> 27. PHILADELPHIA
> 28. PANAMA CITY
> 29. JAKARTA
> 30. MIAMI
> 
> 31. BRISBANE
> 32. HOUSTON
> 33. RIO DE JANEIRO
> 34. MONTREAL
> 35. PERTH
> 
> 36. MINNEAPOLIS
> 37. SANTIAGO
> 38. BUEANOS AIRES
> 39. HO CHI MINH
> 40. ALMATY


I try to be objective, but I certainly have types of skylines that appeal to me. Los Angeles and Seattle may not rank that highly in your eyes, but I love both of them. Size isn't everything, or I'd have them behind Shenzhen. 

Top 40 lists take a lot of consideration to compile. I don't agree with it all, but good job. What do you think of Calgary? I never know quite where to put it.


----------



## TimothyR

Abinash89 said:


> Mumbai and its monsoon...


Outstanding photos - the massive city shrouded in gray.
That bridge looks quite impressive as well.


----------



## TheReconstructer

My favorite skylines:

1. New York
2. Frankfurt am Main
3. London
4. Chicago
5. Moscow
6. Tokyo
7. Warsaw
8. Los Angeles
9. Bangkok
10. Paris


----------



## isaidso

Those Mumbai monsoon pics are great. Thanks for posting! Here's some of Toronto: starting to get quite big.









Courtesy of Aaron Segaert









Courtesy of Jasonzed


August 2012 Toronto Skyline with Sunset Reflected on Glass Towers by beachdigital, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyR

^^

Toronto is quite big indeed - a metropolis.

Speaking of Canada, the skyline of Vancouver is stunning.


----------



## isaidso

It's turning into a monster and it keeps growing like there's no tomorrow. Vancouver has a fantastic setting, but could do with some more height. 4-5 250m+ buildings would make a huge difference.


----------



## Disturbing Reality

my list is simply for the beauty of it, not having to do with quantity of skyscrapers..
1. New York City
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Toronto
5. Dubai
6. Chicago
7. San Francisco
8. Sydney
9. Vancouver
10. Singapore


----------



## 001skyscraper

I made a video about it. Check it out if you want!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L9ymgQFPmro&feature=plcp

Thanks


----------



## Taller Better

oops... posted in wrong thread


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Taller said:


> ^^ This is a thread about Canadian skylines, and your video appears to be about American and Chinese skylines. I do hope you will not use your new profile here to spam advertise your Youtube video.


Well Chinese and American skylines do make up a good portion of the top 10 skylines of the world. That said, videos bore me.. as do spammers :colgate:


----------



## Taller Better

oops... I meant to post that in the other thread about Canadian skylines that I had open.

I don't think he is a spammer; I pm'd him and he is only going to post it where it is appropriate!


----------



## mhays

Copperknickers said:


> I disagree. Chicago's skyline is awful, London's is iconic. Most people in Europe wouldn't recognise Chicago from a picture of its skyline, even I can only think of two of its iconic buildings. And both of those are dull dark angular boxes with no personality whatsoever. Bigger does not mean better: London's skyline may not be dense, but it is extremely diverse, full of icons, and looks different from every angle. Imo it is much better than any American skyline except New York's.


I love London for many things, but skyline isn't one of them. 

Was there last week. Not a big fan of the Shard.


----------



## 112597Jorge

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Dubai
4. Chicago
5. Los Angeles
6. Guangzhou
7. Shanghai
8. Singapore
9. Warsaw
10. Sydney


----------



## isaidso

mhays said:


> I love London for many things, but skyline isn't one of them.
> 
> Was there last week. Not a big fan of the Shard.


Agree. London's skyline is a work in progress and might never be a top 10. What was your issue with the Shard? I'm not a fan of the Gherkin and some of the other gimmicky buildings they've put up, but thought the Shard was elegant. Does it not look good in person?


----------



## foxmulder

Shanghai, Chicago, New York, Toronto.


----------



## mhays

isaidso said:


> Agree. London's skyline is a work in progress and might never be a top 10. What was your issue with the Shard? I'm not a fan of the Gherkin and some of the other gimmicky buildings they've put up, but thought the Shard was elegant. Does it not look good in person?


The closest views were a few train trips through London Bridge Station. It looked small from there. But also its just a basic glass tower with a confused point. I suppose it might be elegant. I didn't bother touring the base as I did that on my last trip (when it was a standing core if I recall) and the neighborhood isn't worth a lotta touring. 

Mostly I just don't care for London's skyline -- a lot of old buildings that look great in person but are a jumble as a distant skyline, a lot of 60s-70s buildings that look like shit from any angle, and some newer buildings that look fine but aren't special. Canary Wharf is dominated by uniform boxes though the bigger Pelli one does have an interesting top. Historically the places with highrises are (generally) the places that aren't interesting to visit.


----------



## isaidso

European skylines aren't going to have the density or design of north American skylines with the exception of bombed out areas like Rotterdam and reclaimed areas like Canary Wharf.

I prefer north American skylines aesthetically, but view London's skyline as one of the better ones on that side of the pond. Aren't they re-developing most of those ghastly 60s-70s blocks? I've probably been to south London once in the last 30 years, but I lived in north London in 2001. Perhaps it's much better on that side of the river.


----------



## bledi

1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Dubai
4. Kuala Lumpur
5. Bangkok
6. Seattle
7. Toronto
8. Chicago
9. Singapour
10. Vancouver


----------



## seaniscoming

1. Dubai
2. New York
3. Hong Kong
4. Chicago
5. Shanghai
6. Singapore
7. Shenzen
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Moscow
10. Busan


----------



## Denjiro

1. Panama City
2. Gold Coast
3. Dubai
4. Singapore
5. Shanghai 
6. Guangzhou
7. Doha
8. Istanbul
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Moscow


----------



## FAAN

*São Paulo*


----------



## tita01

Manila




tita01 said:


> Manila


----------



## archilover

manila is a big city but im not sure about the skyline..it doesnt look impressive and not iconic


----------



## [email protected]

That wud be a personal opinion, for being iconic somehow Manila has yet to improve but impressive, I think few cities in the world could define a real skyline and for that category MM is one of them.

My Personal Rank
1 New York City
2 Hongkong
3 Shanghai
4 Chicago
5 Dubai
6 Singapore
7 Bangkok
8 Manila
9 Tokyo
10 Kuala Lumpur/Toronto/Panama City/Guangzhou/Vancouver/etc...
I just hoped there were more than ten so I could include others...


----------



## Spurdo

Here's mine:

1.NYC
2.Hong Kong
3.Shanghai
4.Chicago
5.Toronto
6.Seattle
7.Singapore
8.Melbourne
9.Dubai/Doha/Kuwait/Panama City
10.Metro Manila/Kuala Lumpur

Special mention: Calgary! Edmonton, Tokyo, Seoul, London, Moscow, Brisbane, Sydney, Boston, Philadephia... all beautiful skylines


----------



## psicom

1.Hongkong
2.Dubai
3.New York
4.Shanghai
5.Sao Paolo
6.Shenzen
7.Singapore
8.Chicago
9.Manila
10.Tokyo


----------



## Flerovium

1.NYC
2.Toronto 
3.Doha
4.Dubai
5.Hong Kong
6.Panama city
7.Chicago
8.Gold Coast 
9.Vancouver
10.Moscow


----------



## mackada

*reply*

 Hong Kong, China (75) 

 #2 Chicago, USA (73) 

 #3 New York, USA (72) 

 #4 Shanghai, China (67) 

 #5 Singapore, Singapore (67) 

 #6 Tokyo, Japan (66) 

 #7 Toronto, Canada (63) 

 #8 Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia (61) 

 #9 Shenzhen, China (61) 

 #10 Seattle, USA (60) 

 #11 Dubai, Emirates or Arab (60) 

 #12 Seoul, South Korea (60) 

 #13 Sydney, Australia (59) 

 #14 San Francisco, USA (59)


----------



## ibense

1. New York City
2. Hong Kong
3. Dubai
4. Shanghai
5. Paris
6. London
7. Tokyo
8. Chicago
9. Toronto
10. Sydney


----------



## isaidso

*My Top 25 Skylines*

01. New York, United States
02. Shanghai, China
03. Hong Kong, China
04. Chicago, United States
05. Tokyo, Japan

06. Toronto, Canada
07. Dubai, United Arab Emirates
08. Bangkok, Thailand
09. Guangzhou, China
10. Melbourne, Australia

11. Seattle, United States
12. Los Angeles, United States
13. Singapore, Singapore
14. Shenzhen, China
15. Philadelphia, United States

16. Chongqing, China
17. San Francisco, United States
18. Sydney, Australia
19. Vancouver, Canada
20. Houston, United States

21. Osaka, Japan
22. Montreal, Canada
23. Minneapolis, United States
24. Seoul, South Korea
25. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## Yuree

1. Hong Kong
2. New York City
3. Shanghai
4. Tokyo
5. Singapore
6. Chicago
7. Metro Manila/Kuala Lumpur
8. Sydney
9. Guangzhou
10. San Francisco


----------



## iluvu

1. Hong Kong
2. New York
3. Shanghai
4. Singapore
5. Tokyo
6. Guangzhou
7. Seoul
8. Taipei
9. Bangkok
10. Shenzhen


----------



## servicesforyu

Top 15 world skyline 

Hong Kong, China
Chicago, USA
New York, USA
Shanghai, China
Singapore, Singapore
Tokyo, Japan
Toronto, Canada
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Shenzhen, China
Seattle, USA
Dubai, Emirates or Arab
Seoul, South Korea
Sydney, Australia
San Francisco, USA
Frankfurt, Germany


----------



## Geocarlos

New York
HK
Chicago
Singapore
Dubai
Kuala Lumpur
Shanghai
London
Toronto
Panama City


----------



## CarltonHill

*Metro Manila*


----------



## MOTOROLAW230

*Buenos Aires*


----------



## City_of_Fury

Buenos Aires has different skylines

Central Neighbourhoods (PM, Retiro, San Nicolás and Monserrat)


Lautaro.Arce said:


> *BS AS Skyline
> *


Palermo Neighbourhood



















From Palermo to the Center


















From above


----------



## Yuree

Those night shots of Metro Manila :eek2: :drool: simply amazing


----------



## heri1234

It's very nice....
try this www.Solidwoodkitchen.co.uk


----------



## Dmerdude

isaidso said:


> *My Top 25 Skylines*
> 
> 01. New York, United States
> 02. Shanghai, China
> 03. Hong Kong, China
> 04. Chicago, United States
> 05. Tokyo, Japan
> 
> 06. Toronto, Canada
> 07. Dubai, United Arab Emirates
> 08. Bangkok, Thailand
> 09. Guangzhou, China
> 10. Melbourne, Australia
> 
> 11. Seattle, United States
> 12. Los Angeles, United States
> 13. Singapore, Singapore
> 14. Shenzhen, China
> 15. Philadelphia, United States
> 
> 16. Chongqing, China
> 17. San Francisco, United States
> 18. Sydney, Australia
> 19. Vancouver, Canada
> 20. Houston, United States
> 
> 21. Osaka, Japan
> 22. Montreal, Canada
> 23. Minneapolis, United States
> 24. Seoul, South Korea
> 25. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


I only decided on top 6, but it is very close to yours...


----------



## Dmerdude

My top 10, with the help of Wiki* 

*1) Hong Kong, China*
_Part of emerging Pearl River Delta metro area_

Lower building quality than NYC and too many commieblocks, but Hong Kong wins because of its nature (mountains). Plus, it has a bigger potential (since China is gonna surpass USA economically). It also looks so futuristic!



Skybean said:


> Time to bring out the big guns... :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/aandreas/7740691104/in/photostream



*2) New York, United States*

No explanation needed.



SO143 said:


> by *mudpig*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yukonblizzard/7868762578/sizes/h/in/photostream/


*3) Shanghai, China*

Also has a great potential, may surpass NYC one day.



little universe said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stoneyzhang/8027162602/sizes/l/in/photostream/


*4) Chicago, United States*

Started the era of skyscrapers along with NYC. I also love the Neo-Gothic architecture.



Spurdo said:


> :cheers:
> 
> 
> Why look at the stars when you can look at this ? by benchorizo, on Flickr


*5) Tokyo, Japan*

Tokyo is the world's most populous metropolitan area and has the highest city GDP in the world.



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Day 182/366 : Shinjuku Skyscrapers from Tokyo Skytree by hidesax, on Flickr



*6) Toronto, Canada*

Toronto skyline would look more massive if all the tall buildings were along the Lake Ontario waterfront. Toronto also leads North America in high-rise construction.**



Elkhanan1 said:


> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/theary101/8124001148/sizes/h/in/photostream/*


*7) Dubai, United Arab Emirates*



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Dubai Skyline by rougetete, on Flickr


*8) Shenzhen, China*
_Part of emerging Pearl River Delta metro area_


HKG said:


> Overlooking Shenzhen from the Wutong Mountain.
> Wutong mountain 梧桐山
> http://www.szcpost.com/2009/03/shenzhen-wutong-mountains.html


*9) Guangzhou, China*
_Part of emerging Pearl River Delta metro area_


little universe said:


>


*10) Singapore, Singapore*



dnh310 said:


> Marina Bay Pano. por adrianishikawa, en Flickr






* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_cities_with_most_skyscrapers
**http://www.theglobeandmail.com/repo...erican-high-rise-construction/article4629888/


----------



## VitMos

Manitopiaaa said:


> I've never been interested in post-Soviet Russian history. Soviet history was interesting but when I look at Moscow, I can't help but feel sorry for the city. That downtown screams of faux-modernism. It's a architectural masquerade hiding the deep scars of Russian history, an overbearing statist petrostate, a population still struggling with high rates of alcoholism and depression and a quasi-anarchic state where mob mentality and racist attacks are perfectly okay so long as the perpetrators support United Russia and the rubber-stamp Duma. To me that skyline is a slap in the face to the Russian people. It's a 21st century Potemkin village in a rather ironic, poetic way. So when I look at that skyline I think of everything it could represent and when you see instead look at the street level you find that the City of Capital LED and Mercury City Tower are just appendages of a system where the vast majority of people still live in poverty and only the precious oligarchs are allowed to feast on the country's squandered potential. But I've gone all deep and philosophical so I apologize lol :cheers: Although I will say if Russia became more like Canada, the world would be a much safer place.


this is so funny. I think that you are watching the news too much. you do not have any idea of ​​the real situation in Russia. you piled a bunch of depressive information in real Moscow is much more positive. lived here a lot of smart and talented people. We often criticize their government, but that in order to make it work better.
MIBC is not just the native character of wealth, it is very popular for office and residential units. all built private development companies 
Russia has long been in deep crisis after the collapse of the Soviet Union, but has recovered and continues to develop


----------



## VitMos

*Moscow*








http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/vanh1to92/








http://vk.com/danechka_christmas?z=albums26181555








http://vk.com/kirill_msc








http://heglo.livejournal.com/








http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/65986.html








http://vk.com/leonadze?z=albums1541756
















http://vk.com/leonadze


----------



## italiano_pellicano

Shanghai
Hong Kong
Dubai
New York
London
Seoul
Singapore
Shenzhen
Tokyo
Manila


----------



## Sid Vicious

HongKong
Shanghai
Guangzhou
New York City
Chicago
Tokio
Shenzhen
Moscow
Toronto
Kuala Lumpur, Singapur
Calgary


----------



## isaidso

VitMos said:


> *Moscow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/65986.html


Is that Moscow State?


----------



## Dr.StrangeLove

*Moscow's skyline is beeeeeaaauuuuttiiifuuuuul..! one of my top 10 skylines in the world* :cheers:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

isaidso said:


> Is that Moscow State?


Yes.


----------



## isaidso

It's quite something. Makes me sad that College Park in Toronto was never completed. It likely would have looked similar to that. Maybe one day they will get around to finishing it.


----------



## VitMos

isaidso said:


> It's quite something. Makes me sad that College Park in Toronto was never completed. It likely would have looked similar to that. Maybe one day they will get around to finishing it.


really pityhno: 
in Moscow were still many unfinished towers. I'd love to see them now
























Palace of the Soviets 420 or 500 m
































*Palace of the Soviets in the episodes of Russian film "Spy" (2012) - fictional alternate history:*











Zaryadye building 285m
















This building was built to the 15th floor, when Stalin died. After it began to dismantle by order of Khrushchevhno:








I really want to see this buildings on the skyline


----------



## k25150

Love the lists without Chicago! Fools.


----------



## isaidso

Those old Soviet proposals were great. Not a fan of the Stalin statue on the top of the 2nd last one though. It would look better with something else on top.


----------



## 970467

^^I don't see a Stalin statue. You mean Lenin?


----------



## little universe

isaidso said:


> Those old Soviet proposals were great. Not a fan of the Stalin statue on the top of the 2nd last one though. It would look better with something else on top.


^^

That was Lenin not Stalin! Physically, Lenin looks so different from Stalin (Lenin was bald while stalin was not ), how could you fail to tell one from the other! hno:

Lenin and Stalin's portraits/posters are still all over the place today in Chinese Classrooms across the country, the phenomenon which you couldn't find in Russian society for decades since the collapse of the Soviet Union. :nuts: 

From Wikipedia about the Palace of the Soviets:



> In 1924, Vladimir Lenin's death and the construction of the temporary Lenin's Mausoleum initiated a national campaign to build Lenin memorials across the country. Victor Balikhin, a graduate student at VKhUTEMAS, proposed to install Lenin's memorial on top of a Comintern building, on the site of Christ the Savior Cathedral. "Arc lamps will flood the villages, towns, parks and squares, calling everyone to honor Lenin even at night..."[3] Balikhin's concept, forgotten for a while, emerged later in Boris Iofan's design.
> ...
> It was the foreigner Brasini who literally expressed the idea of "Lenin atop the skyscraper" in the most clear form.


----------



## 970467

^^ What else can you expect from yankees, my friend ? Tsss-.-
In Europe they would laugh at him at least 3 minutes.

Btw, there are still many Lenin statues in Russia and very few Stalin statues.
Just 2 days ago I saw a Stalin portrait in a military school for girls(TV).











A 400m version would be great.


----------



## isaidso

Donodöner said:


> ^^ What else can you expect from yankees, my friend ? Tsss-.-
> In Europe they would laugh at him at least 3 minutes.


Ooops, yes Lenin. I obviously didn't look too closely. I used to get Laurier and MacDonald mixed up all the time. Thank god for $5 bills. I'm sure you know which one is which.

Btw, I'm originally from Europe and now Canadian... just like my location suggests. Yankees don't have 'provinces', but I promise not to laugh at you for 3 minutes.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto by imcconac, on Flickr


what.we.have.done by jonathancastellino, on Flickr


----------



## wino

Toronto undoubtedly belongs to the top 10...


----------



## rocker123

*MANILA,Philippines*


----------



## rocker123

Manila, Philippines


----------



## rocker123

MANILA,PHILIPPINES


----------



## NYCrulz

sallyfrancis 










 emtee656 










 Brad 










 Enzo Figueres


----------



## NYCrulz

Val & Joe 























































TIA International Photography


----------



## Londoner.

New York
Shenzhen
Dubai 
London..(In 4 Years Time)
Chicago
LA
Hong Kong
San Francisco 
Singapore
Toronto


----------



## isaidso

London in 4 years? You realize that London's skyline is currently smaller than that of Calgary or Brisbane? Even with a monster sized construction boom, it's questionable whether London could squeak into a top 25 over the next 5-6 years.

I realize that size isn't everything, but London is a minnow next to the big skyline cities.


----------



## wino

1. Shanghai
2. Hongkong
3. New York
4. Tokyo
5. Toronto
6. Chicago
7. Dubai
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Sydney
10. Seattle


P.S. I hate myself for including Dubai in my list...


----------



## sepul

I don't think KL is one of the top 10 best skyline in the world especially with the rise of so many previously unheard of cities in China, all building some of the most iconic, most beautiful supertalls and megatalls. However, if there is such thing as top best skylines in the tropics, I think Kuala Lumpur would be ranked quite high above her peers . It's a very beautiful tropical city IMO.


View from home on a good day by TidgeH, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

Ladies and Gentlemen:



*Shenzhen / 深圳*




Scion said:


> by yuraner http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/61/14_603092.html






Scion said:


> by 风无语 http://szbbs.sznews.com/thread-1978241-1-1.html














Shenzhen by Гок, on Flickr



​


----------



## little universe

*Puxi / 浦西, Shanghai*









old city - new city by Rob-Shanghai, on Flickr







*Pudong / 浦东, Shanghai*


靛蓝色夜晚 / the indigo night by blackstation, on Flickr


​


----------



## NanoMini

Johannesburg skyline, one of the most cities in Africa.


----------



## NYCrulz

Littlepois Photographie 


















 hpaich 










 Mike Perry


----------



## NYCrulz

*NEW YORK CITY*

 _ColinS_


----------



## vianvion

*JAKARTA*



Go Ahead Eagles said:


>





1lh4m5 said:


> *Stock Lama ya =)
> 
> Sekitaran HI*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kempinski and Friends*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CWJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SCBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sudirman*


----------



## dean87

shanghai
hong kong
dubai
new york
chicago
singapore
toronto
guangzhou
kuala lumpur
chongqing??


----------



## RokasLT

sepul said:


> I don't think KL is one of the top 10 best skyline in the world especially with the rise of so many previously unheard of cities in China, all building some of the most iconic, most beautiful supertalls and megatalls. However, if there is such thing as top best skylines in the tropics, I think Kuala Lumpur would be ranked quite high above her peers . It's a very beautiful tropical city IMO.
> 
> 
> View from home on a good day by TidgeH, on Flickr


*Don't underestimate KL: it has one of the most balanced skylines in the World and this city is booming as hell. To me this city skyline is No.7*:cheers:


----------



## tmb-ingville

1. NYC
2. Hong Kong
3. Chicago
4. Who Cares?
5. Who Cares?
6. Who Cares?
7. Who Cares?
8. Who Cares?
9. Who Cares?
10. Who cares?


----------



## Sarcasticity

My personal choices have changed over time. Not in any order but the first four are. One would be surprising to most, but its a personal favorite of mine

New York 
Hong Kong
Shanghai
Chicago
Shenzhen
Toronto
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Dubai
Philadelphia


----------



## the spliff fairy

potato


----------



## the spliff fairy

moved next page


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai



sunrise over shanghai by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


hazy sunrise by Paul Cowell, on Flickr



5am at the Bund by 津, on Flickr










IMG_4748 by Lawrence Wang 王治钧, on Flickr


苏醒中的城市 / revive by blackstation, on Flickr

By Blackstation, http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/



















[/CENTER]


----------



## the spliff fairy

By Blackstation, http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackstation/


----------



## the spliff fairy

By J T Singh, www.jtsingh.com


----------



## -Corey-

Omg please stop posting so many big pictures!! at least try to resize them!


----------



## Indictable

I love bigger photos - so much more fine details you can see. And you don't have to stretch it too much if you find your desktop display picture 

Brilliant photos of Shanghai, Spliff Fairy. Definately on the 'must-see' list..


----------



## QuantumX

I really like these two a lot, especially this first one!


sunrise over shanghai by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


hazy sunrise by Paul Cowell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus

*SYDNEY*


Sydney Harbour Sunset 01 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 03 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 04 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 02 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 07 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 07 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr

Sydney Harbour Sunset 08 by Darren Paterson Photography, on Flickr​


----------



## RobMarPer

*Frankfurt, Germany*


----------



## wino

I love Sydney.. 
but posting it just right after Shanghai's pictures is really unflattering..

but I still love Sydney!


----------



## amgonzal

10. TOKYO (massive city in general):


Tokyo Tower 18:16 : Minato, Tokyo, Japan / Japón by Lost in Japan, by Miguel Michán, on Flickr

Tokyo Cityscape by arcreyes [-ratamahatta-], on Flickr




9. SINGAPORE (very organized and neat):


Ambassador of the Night by Sprengben [why not get a friend], on Flickr

Seven Exposures of the Singapore Skyline by Jim Boud, on Flickr





8. SYDNEY (Nice balance and setting):


sydney skyline @ sunset by nil by mouth, on Flickr

Sydney by ZawWai09, on Flickr





7. VANCOUVER (beautiful setting and balanced skyline):


Amazing Vancouver (PA303-A) by Avision Photography, on Flickr

Tonight in Vancouver: The World's Most Livable City by [travelfox], on Flickr





6. SEATTLE (similar to Vancouver, beautiful setting + tower gives it a nice balance):


Seattle City Skyline by TOTORORO.RORO, on Flickr

Seattle Waterfront Panorama by Michael Riffle, on Flickr





5. TORONTO (Iconic CN Tower and nice boxy buildings, massive to the north side):


Toronto skyline by naibank, on Flickr

Toronto's Growing Skyline 06 / 2012 by tomms, on Flickr




4. HONG KONG (Just massive and impressive height, however, I am not a big fan of its crowed areas):


4 minute glow by xavibarca, on Flickr

Hong Kong 香港 - Panorama by SKHO , on Flickr





3. CHICAGO (Impressive height and clean, great setting with Lake Michigan):


Chicago Skyline by ChicagoPhotoShop, on Flickr

Chicago by night by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr





2. SHANGHAI (I feel Shanghai will be the next New York, not only in skyline, but just in economic importance, very excited to see what will happen in this city in coming years, it's already "happening"):


Shanghai Skyline by todd_s_reimer, on Flickr

Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang, on Flickr





1. NEW YORK (I will always have a soft spot for New York when it comes to skylines, this city pretty much made me love buildings):


A painting of pastel colors - New York from the Rock at Sunset by 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.250.000 Times), on Flickr

HDR New York Skyline 5 by PatsSoxfan, on Flickr


----------



## krkseg1ops

amgonzal said:


> A painting of pastel colors - New York from the Rock at Sunset


I have exactly this poster above my bed


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

wino said:


> I love Sydney..
> but posting it just right after Shanghai's pictures is really unflattering..
> 
> but I still love Sydney!


Not the most flattering photographs either. They're quite dark.


----------



## Azrain98

1.New York
2.Hong Kong
3.Shanghai
4.Manila
5.Sydney
6.Kuala Lumpur
7.Bangkok
8.Guangzhou
9.Tokyo
10.Toronto


----------



## skyscraper03

Downtown Toronto by randeeh, on Flickr


City by the Lake by Jack Landau, on Flickr[/QUOTE]










http://www.flickr.com/photos/small/9635839388/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## skyscraper03

-2013- 

*1.New York
2.Hong Kong
3.Shanghai
4.Dubai
5.Chicago*
6.Toronto
7.Guangzhou
8.Singapore
9.Sydney
10.Tokyo

-2023-

*1.Shanghai
2.New York
3.Hong Kong
4.Toronto
5.Guangzhou*
6.Dubai
7.Seoul
8.Chicago
9.Tokyo
10.Singapore


----------



## castermaild55

ultimate urban skyline

キャロットタワー展望（新宿方面）"View from CARROT TOWER for Shinjuku"【IR】 by Ken Horiuchi, on Flickr









http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/bluestylecom/imgs/b/6/b67a0447.jpg









http://userdisk.webry.biglobe.ne.jp/021/150/46/N000/000/002/129197163747916122838.jpg

ultimate urban skyline. it looks like famous zen garden.
it makes many imaginations sch like getting lost, many Various buildings and must see inside at every　corner .. 



Tokyo Tower Gigapixel Panorama
http://360gigapixels.com/tokyo-tower-panorama-photo/?v=340.2,4.7,3


----------



## Sid Vicious

skyscraper03 said:


> -2013-
> 
> *1.New York
> 2.Hong Kong
> 3.Shanghai
> 4.Dubai
> 5.Chicago*
> 6.Toronto
> 7.Guangzhou
> 8.Singapore
> 9.Sydney
> 10.Tokyo
> 
> -2023-
> 
> *1.Shanghai
> 2.New York
> 3.Hong Kong
> 4.Toronto
> 5.Guangzhou*
> 6.Dubai
> 7.Seoul
> 8.Chicago
> 9.Tokyo
> 10.Singapore


maybe you forgot Shenzhen?


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*



cyberprince said:


> *ABOVE
> *
> 
> http://hengki24.deviantart.com/art/...ography/civilization sort:time jakarta&qo=182


----------



## isaidso

skyscraper03 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/small/9635839388/in/photostream/lightbox/


That's quite an expansive swath of skyscrapers. It's a good 5 km from the lake to Yorkville. Before the decade is out it will be 5 km wide along the lake from Bathurst to the Don Valley.


----------



## kevo123

*Jakarta*


bozenBDJ said:


> Jakarta is.
> 
> 
> Sprawling Skyscrapers by no wan, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*Chicago*


092213_5a_stitch by nikokaps, on Flickr


----------



## 009

1. Hong Kong

2. Shanghai

3. New York


----------



## [email protected]

*My 2013 List*

1) HK
2) NYC
3) Shanghai
4) Chicago
5) Dubai
6) Tokyo
7) SG
8) Guangzhou
9) BKK
10) MM


----------



## CarltonHill

It's a 70-30 for me. 

1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Singapore
6. Dubai
7. Toronto
8. Bangkok
9. Manila
10. Chongqing


----------



## vonbingen

paris la defense





































images http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## sepul

by toadkuning @ imageshack.us


----------



## Andre Goth

*São Paulo, Brazil * (concrete jungle)


Sao Paulo, Brazil por [visual media], no Flickr


sao paulo skyline por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


cartao postal sp 67 por newtoNSantos - Photographer & Digital Retoucher, no Flickr


----------



## isaidso

What Toronto's CBD will look like once Bay-Adelaide 2 (currently under construction) goes up:



















City by the Lake by Jack Landau of JackLandau.com


----------



## cvetz

1. Chicago
2. Toronto
3. Hong Kong
4. Shanghai
5. New York City
6. Vancouver
7. Philadelphia
8. Dubai
9. Singapore
10. San Francisco/Detroit


----------



## parody24

!. New York City
2. Shanghai
3. Chicago
4. Shenzen
5. Bangkok
6. Hong Kong
7. Chonging
8. Tokyo
9. Osaka
10. Jakarta


----------



## isaidso

01. New York
02. Shanghai
03. Hong Kong
04. Chicago
05. Guangzhou
06. Shenzhen
07. Toronto
08. Chongqing
09. Dubai
10. Tokyo


----------



## exxzite

*Bangkok , Thailand*


http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeydotme/12708211094/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/aeydotme/12423307133/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/demio5100/9354614483/


----------



## -Corey-

01. New York
02. Shanghai
03. Hong Kong
04. Chicago
05. Toronto
06. Shenzhen
07. Guangzhou
08. Dubai
09. Manila
10. Sydney


----------



## isaidso

Your top 7 is almost identical to mine.


----------



## Hayaki

01. Hong Kong
02. New York
03. Shanghai
04. Guangzhou
05. Shenzhen
06. Tokyo
07. Chongqing
08. Manila
09. Toronto
10. Seoul / Singapore


----------



## DzhendoyanV

*M O S C O W *


----------



## jio1992

My top 10:
1. New york
2. Shanghai
3. Chicago
4. Hong kong
5. Dubai
6. Tokio
7. Singapore
8. Sydney
9. Toronto
10. Los angeles


----------



## hunser

1. New York
2. Shanghai
3. Hong Kong
4. Chicago
5. Guangzhou 
6. Toronto
7. Shenzhen
8. Dubai
9. Singapore
10. Tokyo


----------



## Spirior

1.New York 
2.Hong kong 
3.Shanghai 
4.Chicago 
5.Guangzhou 
6.Shenzhen 
7.Singapore 
8.kuala lumpur 
9.Bangkok 
10.Manila


----------



## Cebu1c

MM









_*skyscrapercity.com*_


----------



## Cebu1c

* 
1. New York
2. Hong Kong
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Singapore
6. Dubai
7. Toronto
8. Bangkok
9. Manila
10. Chongqing 
*


----------



## Cebu1c

*BKK*









Cr.inpic









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wind-w...31874/sizes/h/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wind-


----------



## Cebu1c

BKK





















https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme/me...8718129&type=3










https://www.facebook.com/aeydotme/me...8718129&type=3


----------



## isaidso

What's that curved silver building in the first photo?


----------



## Cebu1c

isaidso said:


> What's that curved silver building in the first photo?



^^ luxury mall 










The #magic of #bangkok by Alessandro Antonini, on Flickr








Thailand 2015 by Clara, Cathrin und Oliver, on Flickr 








miniP1000513 by plynoi, on Flickr


----------



## jio1992

1. New York
2. Shanghai
3. Chicago
4. Hong Kong
5. Dubai
6. Singapore
7. Los angeles
8. Tokio
9. Sydney
10. Toronto


----------



## Cebu1c

BKK

Fireworks Show by Thanet Phanalikool, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

jio1992 said:


> 1. New York
> 2. Shanghai
> 3. Chicago
> 4. Hong Kong
> 5. Dubai
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Los angeles
> 8. Tokio
> 9. Sydney
> 10. Toronto


Not a European or South American or African skyline in sight lol lol 


You guys on this site getta hard **** for anything vomiting concrete over a wide area , regardless of quality or diversity... :nuts:


----------



## FabriFlorence

1. Shanghai
2. New York
3. Chicago
4. Hong Kong
5. Toronto
6. Seoul
7. Sydney
8. Bangkok
9. Tokyo
10. Singapore


----------



## jio1992

Be carefully with your wards DCFC1, there are no place for european skylines (even london) in top 10 or top 20, no place of south american skylines in top 30, and african skylines , dont know, nowhere


----------



## Dubai_Boy

What African Skylines ?


----------



## isaidso

DCFC1 said:


> Not a European or South American or African skyline in sight


Europe might get a top 20 skyline in the not too distant future.... and it will likely be London. It's building at a very rapid pace. I thought Moscow would get there first but not so sure any more. 

I can't see a south American or African skyline breaking into the top 30 for a very long time. Sao Paulo has the stature to build a great skyline but it would have to start building a lot taller.


----------



## Arkitexture

IMG_7391-3 by Bryon O'Neill, on Flickr


----------



## wino

^^ What is that (red green) light in the sky? airplane?
i suppose this is a long exposure.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

wino said:


> ^^ What is that (red green) light in the sky? airplane?
> i suppose this is a long exposure.


of course


----------



## wino

I love Toronto


----------



## Vergelf

1. Hong Kong
1. New York City
3. Shanghai
4. Chicago
5. Dubai
6. Shenzhen
7. Guangzhou
8. Toronto
9. Kuala Lumpur
10. Singapore


----------



## psicom

1.Hongkong
2.Shanghai
3.New York
4.Dubai
5.Tokyo
6.Shenzhen
7.Chongqing
8.Bangkok
9.Chicago
10.Manila


----------



## lochinvar

Arkitexture said:


> IMG_7391-3 by Bryon O'Neill, on Flickr


Auroras or U.S. ultrasecret jets?


----------



## Jaborandi

lochinvar said:


> Auroras or U.S. ultrasecret jets?


ssshhh! Can't tell.


----------



## Burrazer

Tokyo has the most impressive skyline


----------



## ILTarantino

1) Hong Kong
2) Shanghai
3) Chicago
4) New York
5) Tokyo
6) Guangzhou
7) Shenzen
8) Dubai
9) Singapore
10) Chongqing


----------

